# Torque Modified - revisited



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Back at the end of last year, I got myself a Torque from SimpleShot and modified it a little to more suit my shooting style (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39751-torque-modified/). Well, I've gone and modified a bit more. This time I want to add some flipclips and round out the finger/thumb supports.















Since the frame is thinner than 3/4", I had to shorten the post on the clips and grind down the screw on the front side. And since the tube holes in the Torque are bigger than the flipclip posts, I added a few wraps of good 'ol duct tape to fill the space.















It's not gonna win any beauty contests, but I gotta say, It gets the job done. All work done with a Dremel tool using a cutoff wheel and 80 grit drum sander.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I wonder if you could mod that bad boy into a top slot design and be done with all moving parts


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a task for a steadier hand than mine. Care to give it a try?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I wonder if you could mod that bad boy into a top slot design and be done with all moving parts


I say hellz yes, big B! With minor modification to the target side of the fork, and the flipclip (also modified, or custom built) making up the other side of the slot! Do it right and you should be able to wrap and tuck if need be (w/o the clip), Use as a top slot, and use as flip clipped fork! Dooo it brother!!! If you need a torque, I'll send you mine!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Great mod! Yet again


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

someone should try building up the girth of the handle by dipping it in some plasti dip.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Piece of cake. It does stop that occasional hand slap that you get with OTT.


----------



## Rok Makovec (Oct 22, 2018)

O wish i'd had a Torque but SimpleShot charges to mutch for shiping to Europe.


----------

